# Who's having July litters?



## TinysMom (Jul 2, 2006)

I thought I'd start a thread for the July litters - I know I have some does due this coming weekend.

We have one litter from June that is just so adorable to watch....mama had ONE baby (yep - only one) and its sort of large but she is such a good mama (this is her first litter too). She almost looks like a poodle - she pulled out so much fur from her legs that they look like sticks or something. She keeps that baby covered up and several times a day I'll notice her moving the fur around or maybe even pulling a bit more fur (I've tried to reassure her that the baby has enough fur). She really seems to ENJOY being a mama and that is good because she's one of my best rabbits.

So who else is having litters this month?

Peg


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Jul 2, 2006)

I've got 2 litters due on the 4th of July! :bunnydance::colors:

Nestboxes went in Friday (day 27). It was merely by coincidence, it was not an intentional 4th of July breeding... lol... I only realized on Friday when the nestboxes went in...LOL.

I'll post pics when the littlewrigglies are born! 

~Sunshine


----------



## pamnock (Jul 2, 2006)

Our June litters are doing well. Matthew has a couple Dwarf Hotot litters and I have 8 unweaned Holland babies. Matt's 6 New Zealandbabies are also doing well.

We have 15 does due for July: Matthew is really on top of things, and has 8 of his Dwarf Hotots bred. I'm lagging way behind in breeding because I've been so busy. I only have 5 Holland does bred.

Our most exciting news is that Matthew's Belgian Hare was bred to a buck from England and she's due this month!!!!! We were very thrilled when we palpated and felt babies! Belgian Hares can be difficult to get bred and often ignore their nest boxes, so we'll have to keep a close eye on her.

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Jul 3, 2006)

I bred 6 more Holland does today and also worked on catching up on inventory, cut nails, gave Ivomec, and registered 16 Hollands. We are currently down to a herd of about 50 Hollands - but still a lot of work.

Hope to get caught up on the other breeds within the next 2 weeks!

Then I have to start scrubbing cages.

Pam


Also printing out new cage tags for everyone! :bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, Acacia surprised us with her litter today (due tomorrow). She's a REW that was bred to a tort....I'm not sure what the babies are yet...one person says sable point and another one thinks REW but they're still so pink its hard to tell. (REW = Ruby Eyed White or Red Eyed White).

Anyway - she had EIGHT babies - but one is a peanut so I will be surprised if it makes it. Well - either a peanut or a runt - I hate it when that happens 'cause it always hurts when they pass away.

I'm waiting on my other does that are due tomorrow to see what we have. 

Oh - and my singleton baby that was born to Natasha is soooo cute! Mama was in the nestbox today while the baby was out and running around the cage - I think she was getting tired of the baby wanting a drink every so often. Poor Mama is almost nude - she pulled so much fur (but not from her mane). Art & I keep telling her she doesn't need to pull more fur - but she keeps pulling a bit more every once in a while. She's been an EXCELLENT mama and I'm so pleased with her.

Well - that's enough of an update for now..

Peg


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 7, 2006)

I have a litter due July 29th...so it's still a ways away!

Ellie


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 7, 2006)

...but....but....

where are the pictures?:tears2:


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 7, 2006)

What makes a REW a REW and a BEW a BEW?

Thanks,

Ellie


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 7, 2006)

A REW is a "ruby eyed white" or a "red eyed white" (I've heard it both ways). A BEW is a "blue eyed white". 

Many times breeders will shorten these descriptions to REW and BEW...just like they might shorten tortoise to tort. 

I hope that helps.

Peg


*Bramble Briar86 wrote: *


> What makes a REW a REW and a BEW a BEW?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ellie


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Jul 7, 2006)

*Bramble Briar86 wrote: *


> What makes a REW a REW and a BEW a BEW?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ellie


 It's all in the genes they carry. In order to produce a REW, each parent needs to contributeone (c) albino allele - so the offspring would be (cc). The double (c) recessive is REW.

Same holds true for BEW, only instead of the (c) allele, each parent needs to contribute one vienna gene (v)... so the offpsring would be (vv) BEW.

I hope this helps.

~Sunshine


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 7, 2006)

So a REW is an albino with ruby red eyes and a BEW is an "albino" with blue eyes?

Ellie


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Jul 7, 2006)

*Bramble Briar86 wrote: *


> So a REW is an albino with ruby red eyes and a BEW is an "albino" with blue eyes?
> 
> Ellie


 In Layman's terms, Yes.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 7, 2006)

Well - we lost the peanut. It was probably the smallest I'd ever seen born - I know Robin said it was the smallest she'd ever seen also. So far the others look ok - not overly full and I may have to hold mama tonight and make her feed them - but they still look pretty good and it was after noon when I checked them - so it isn't as if they'd have totally full bellies...

Sorry I wasn't more clear about REWs & BEWs.....

Peg


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks! I wanted to double check so I didn't look like an idiot talking to somebody about REWs and BEWs, LOL.

My nethie dwarf is a REW...how concerned should I be about breeding him to any other color since I don't know his genetic coding for his color. What are my chances of messing up future rabbits with white spots/hairs?

Thanks,

Ellie


----------



## pamnock (Jul 8, 2006)

REW's themselves are not the cause of white spots. The problem is that we can't see white spots on the REWs, but yet they can still carry the genes for those modifiers just like any other color.

I would just try to stick with breeding REW to REW. REW's are also used to breed to sable and sable points for the correct lighter coloringand to avoid seals.

Pam


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 8, 2006)

Another breeder explained it to me this way.

Having a REW is like having a couch cover on your couch. It covers up the whole couch so you see the cover - but underneath that color - you have a whole different pattern and color. It is still there - just covered up.

So when you have a REW it has the genetics for something else underneath it - but the genes that cause it to be a REW (and Pam or others can explain this better)....cover up that coloring. Breed a REW to something like a tort and you can find out what it is...but why bother with that when you can breed the colors you want to begin with!

Peg
*
*P.S. On a different note - we're down to 4 babies in that litter of 8. Some of them were among the smallest babies I'd ever seen....but it still hurts.

To those thinking of becoming breeders - it isn't all fun and happiness and baby bunnies. Its also the sadness of losing part of a litter before you even got a chance to know them. 
*
Bramble Briar86 wrote: *


> Thanks! I wanted to double check so I didn't look like an idiot talking to somebody about REWs and BEWs, LOL.
> 
> My nethie dwarf is a REW...how concerned should I be about breeding him to any other color since I don't know his genetic coding for his color. What are my chances of messing up future rabbits with white spots/hairs?
> 
> ...


----------



## bunny luva (Jul 11, 2006)

hi 

i hav just had a litter born 2day but i am not sure wen i can hold them a book i hav read says 5 days? 

by the way im new i have 3 rabbits but i dont know how many babies yet!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 11, 2006)

*bunny luva wrote: *


> hi
> 
> i hav just had a litter born 2day but i am not sure wen i can hold them a book i hav read says 5 days?
> 
> by the way im new i have 3 rabbits but i dont know how many babies yet!


 I always go through the nest box about a half hour after they're born. If there are any dead, I pull them out then and check over the other babies to make sure they're doing okay. 

Ellie


----------



## Akkatia (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a Dutch-Florida crossbred litter coming in two days! But now I'm not sure, this doe is really unpredictable. I want to see what they look like, though!


----------



## bunny luva (Jul 13, 2006)

hi 

i havnt still checked them yet but am this afternoon so will there bellys be reli full because the feed at night so surely they wont be very full? it is her first litter and we know they are alive because we have seen movement from under they hey and fur also how many would you think she has had? 

thanks any help!:bunnydance:


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 13, 2006)

The mom feeds them two to three times a day, so they could be really full or a little on the empty side. If their stomachs are shriveled and shrunken in, the mother probably isn't feeding them very well. You can flip her on her back, cradle her to support her, and place the kits on her to feed. 

What breed(s) are your rabbits? And what breed would the kits be?

Ellie


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 13, 2006)

It is hard to know how many babies she would have had without knowing the breed of rabbit. I would be checking the nest every day to see if any have died (so you can remove them) and to see how the babies are doing. 

Let me give an example of what I mean about knowing the breed though. I breed lionheads - which can give anywhere from 2-8 babies (the most I've had is 9). I've been told that Netherland Dwarfs will have less than that (2-4 maybe? I forget) and that many times you'll have peanuts in the litter which won't make it.
However, a larger rabbit like a French Lop might have 12-15 in their litter (so I was told - I don't know that from experience).

Anyway, I would definitely check the babies to see if they're all alive so you can remove any that might have passed away.

Peg
*

bunny luva wrote: *


> hi
> 
> i havnt still checked them yet but am this afternoon so will there bellys be reli full because the feed at night so surely they wont be very full? it is her first litter and we know they are alive because we have seen movement from under they hey and fur also how many would you think she has had?
> 
> thanks any help!:bunnydance:


----------



## Akkatia (Jul 13, 2006)

Clover, my little black Dutch, is expecting her florida-Dutch crossbred litter TOMARROW!! And she already pulled a little fur out, and is starting to carry hay around. I can't wait to see what the babies look like.:bunnydance:


----------



## bunny luva (Jul 14, 2006)

i have 4, all alive and ok!!!! 
she is a dutch as is the dad so babies will be pure dutch!!
they all look very dark (black) although mum is a blue dutch and dad is a caramel/brown dutch, will they go lighter?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 14, 2006)

My mini-rex had 5 in her first litter and 11 in her second!


----------



## pamnock (Jul 14, 2006)

The Hares are here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Heart came through like a trooper with her first litter of* 9 *!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here's a photo of the newborns. They were still sticky and covered with nestbox fur, so the photo isn't very clear.

Pam


----------



## naturestee (Jul 16, 2006)

Way to go, Heart! :great:


----------



## pamnock (Jul 16, 2006)

The Hares are doing great! Their tails are so long, it's comical.

Below is a photo comparing a day old Hare with a newborn Dwarf Hotot (Hares are born black with pink bellies).

Pam


----------



## bunny luva (Jul 17, 2006)

hi 

bad news one of my babys died it was the weakest one and i guess just couldn't get to the milk like all the others! 
its really sad and seeing it under them all being squashed was even worse, but i guess life carry's on and i still have the 3 so i am still very very happy! how do u post pictures on here?


----------



## Rhapsody (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a litter due tommorow.

Cimmaron Kachina(tort) to Cimmaron Cupid (Tort)

Cant wait until she has them. I'm definatly keeping some babies out of these. Kachina's last litter had a little doe with 2 inch ears. And Cupid has a HUGE mane. :elephant:


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 19, 2006)

*Rhapsody wrote: *


> I have a litter due tommorow.
> 
> Cimmaron Kachina(tort) to Cimmaron Cupid (Tort)
> 
> Cant wait until she has them. I'm definatly keeping some babies out of these. Kachina's last litter had a little doe with 2 inch ears. And Cupid has a HUGE mane. :elephant:


 

Oh wow - how great - I love lionheads with the smaller ears and huge mane. Let us know how many she has....

Unfortunately, my Cimmaron rabbits had teeny tiny babies that didn't make it a couple of months ago - so I'm going to wait and try again later this fall for a litter or two.

Peg


----------



## pamnock (Jul 25, 2006)

The first litter of Dwarf Hotot x Mini Rex hybrids was born today! There are 3 very healthy, plump babies. They are all broken marked. One is a lightly marked broken without a butterfly, the other two are very lightly marked with eyebands, a little black on the ear and one has a spot on the back. We'll take these babies and breed them back to purebred Dwarf Hotots.



Matthew's 9 Hares are really growing!



Pam


----------



## pamnock (Jul 25, 2006)

The second litter of Dwarf Hotot x Mini Rex hybrids was just born! Two are completely black with one white foot (one of them is a peanut). The other two are lightly English Spot marked.

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Jul 26, 2006)

The last two hybrid litters were born today bringing the total to 14! I sure hope my Hollands produce as well as Matthew's Dwarf Hotots have.

The Hares are 10 days old and their eyes are opening!



Pam


----------



## Kez-bunniemom (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi  I know its a little late but I had a litter of 6 mini lop rabbits on the 10th (Cuteness!)
And a litter of 4 on the 23rd. 
All doing fine, the 6 are just leaving the nest


----------

